# Gentoo on a Dell C600 do-able?

## vert

Who has experience installing Gentoo on a Dell C600 laptop? I think of trying myself, but before I start I would like to know what my chances of success are   :Wink: 

And while I'm at it, are there any known diffilculties?

----------

## arkepp

This is a good place to start:

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html

searching through the forums you can do yourself, and will give you a much better picture than one dude saying "that's easy" or "never works" : )

----------

## georgz

Hi,

I have it running on a CPx650J. Not the same, but you shouldn't have too much difficulties with it.

A good test would be to try Knoppix, if it does boot and run fine then you should be able to install Gentoo on it...

----------

## vert

allright!! Thanx. And I'll look into Knoppix, no idea what it  is   :Embarassed: 

----------

## oniq

<website plug>See if this helps you out any...</website plug>  :Smile: 

----------

## vert

Well, it certainly looks all very promising and I'll give it a shot.   :Very Happy: 

Still I'm wondering if there are users who can speak from own experience.

----------

## snis

I'm using Gentoo on a Dell Latitude C600...

Installed it about two weeks ago, I'm still a newbie... and I think I always will be  :Wink: 

Anyway, this has been my largest challenge so far, but now everything is up and running, except for my USB mouse and I need some tuning on my XF86config-file.

Looking forward to hear about your progress.

/D

----------

## frippz

I'm also using Gentoo on a C600. Works like a charm. Got everything up and running as well. Just reinstalled it last week (getting rid of WinXP in the process) and right now I'm getting everything going again. (XFree86 4.3.0 borked my TTF's, but I oughta find a solution for it soon enough)  :Wink: 

snis: Have you tried the XF86config-file from www.dell.com ? You can extract it from one of the RPM's. I'm in the midst of testing it, but so far it seems alright!

----------

## snis

I'm still having problem to get DRI and APM to work, I've rebuilt my kernel over 20 times in different ways, but I haven't had any luck yet, thinking of switching kernel, I'm currently using the latest gentoo-source.

*Levi*: I've looked at the XF86Config file from www.dell.com, but I'm not using it. I used 'rpm2targz' to convert the rpm package to tar.gz.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *vert wrote:*   

> Who has experience installing Gentoo on a Dell C600 laptop? I think of trying myself, but before I start I would like to know what my chances of success are  
> 
> And while I'm at it, are there any known diffilculties?

 

So how did it go anyway? And can you steer us to any install resources you found? I'm searching these forums now for some answers. I have a successful stage-1 install on a C600 (pIII 850/512MB RAM with xircom RealPort). I don't know jack sh** about which modules to use and/or to load at boot. I followed pretty much every laptop related instruction in the install guide, but upon booting I'm not getting any PCMCIA stuff to start. Thus no networking.

Well, this thread's old. I imagine most people've gone on to bigger and better things. I'll just keep looking around. But if anyone knows of any good resources for learning how to configure these puppies, I'd be grateful.

Regards,

Dave

----------

## tokugawa

Hi, I'll have c600 in next week..

I see on this forum that it's works with gentoo, but i couldn't find any recent info about cpu scaling, suspend/hibernate. Does ACPI works correctly on Latitude c600 ? (or should i ask: what doesn't work on it?)

----------

## Higgaion

Speaking of ACPI on the C600...

I'm wikiing my adventure, so check it out www.gentoo-wiki.com.  I've got DRI working well, 700fps in glxgears.

APM works OK, but ACPI would be better... if i could get it to work.

does anyone know why this happens?

 *Quote:*   

> grace conf.d # echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
> 
> bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted

 

I'm root, and i can't change the state file in sysfs.  I've got a hunch that none of the scripts can either, so thats why it won't suspend.

With ACPI pressing the power button once brings about a proper shut down.  and the states are all reported correctly in /proc.  just no susspend.   :Sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

I have edited your Wiki (shame on me):

The first section is about framebuffer. Framebuffer works fine with Radeon128 Framebuffer (aty128fb) compiled into the kernel and the following option in grub.conf:

video="aty128fb:mttr:3,ywrap,1024x768@85"

...but nevertheless your wiki is just awesome!   :Very Happy: 

----------

